# Glass Tank Manufacturers



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Has anyone ever bought a aquarium from Miracles Aquarium or H20 Aquarium?

I was looking to get a 280 gallon aquarium and was wondering where I would get the best tank for a good price.
Also is starphire worth the extra money?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

There's a significant difference is clarity with Starphire or low iron glass. Of course a significant cost difference too. If you ever get to see a side by side comparison it is quite dramatic. The regular glass is quite green and is quite a bit darker even just placing your hand on the inside of the empty tank and looking through the glass. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Starphire adds $1000 to the price of the tank. I was pretty sure I was going to buy glass but now im not so sure. Maybe acrylic will be better.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

All depends on what you want to keep in the tank. My tanks are all acrylic and they are prone to scratches. But if you are careful then they are great. Super clear. That being said, because of the thickness of the acrylic I always find that at some angles it's hard to take pics. And yeah for a tank the size of a 280 the nicer glass sure cranks up the price. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

Contact Archer plastics or Concept aquarium

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Miracles got some great reviews on plantedtank.net and Simplydiscus I believe. But yes, they aren't cheap.


----------



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Archer Plastics is located in Port Moody and they make great products...not cheap by any stretch of the imagination but great products regardless!


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok. Its almost time to buy a tank. Ive decided to go with glass and am looking to get starphire. I just cant decide on the builder. H20 from victoria is closer. Concept aquariums I only have to pay 5% tax. And then theres miracles which I have heard good things about. The prices are pretty similar ($4200 range). Need help with this decision.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

For that size I think Marineland makes a Starphire tank, 300g deep dimension I think they call it. Probably the best bang for buck unless you absolutely want a custom size. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

That tank is a bit too wide. My living room is 17 feet wide and 2 feet is my limit according to my family. Just trying to maximize on the space I have . Thanks for the suggestion though.


----------



## Dustmaster (Oct 15, 2013)

Would one overflow at one end be enough? (90 × 24 × 31)


----------

